# PC bootet nicht, von keinem Device



## Danielku15 (18. April 2006)

Hallo.

Ich sitze hier gerade an einem sehr seltsamen Problem. Ich habe vor kurzem einen PC geschenkt bekommen. Dieser PC sollte als kleiner Webserver für zuhause dienen. Beim vorherigen Besitzer hatte der PC noch funktioniert. Nun hab ich folgendes Problem. Ich beschreibe einfach mal was ich mache:

Zuerst schalte ich den PC ganz normal ein. 
Dann ertönt der Piep für erfolgreichen POST
Danach wird der RAM hochgezählt und die IDE Geräte erkannt.
Darauf kommt das Fenster in dem er normalerweise die einzelnen Boot-Devices durchgeht und dann versucht zu Booten. Jedoch hängt er sich hier komplett auf. Das Bild läuft jedoch weiter (sprich der Schreibcursor blinkt noch). Aber er Bootet von keinem Gerät. Weder die HDD, CD/DVD oder Diskette. Er hängt sich einfach an dieser Stelle auf. Mit STRG+ALT+Entf ist es ja normalerweise möglich einen Reboot zu machen aber nicht einmal darauf reagiert er. Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht:

Alle Geräte abgekoppelt um einen Boot Error abzuwarten -> hängt sich nur auf/ kein Fehler
CMOS zurücksetzen -> kein Erfolg
HDD und DVD-LW an einen anderen PC gehängt -> werden erkannt und sind verfügbar

An was kann das liegen dass er von keinem Gerät bootet. Nicht mal ein BIOS Flash wär möglich da er ja nicht mal von ner Startdiskette bootet. Ich hab mal das Bild als Anhang angehängt damit ihr seht wo er stehen bleibt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

gruß Daniel


----------



## Tuts4you (25. Mai 2006)

Servus Daniel!
schon mal versucht den ganzen PC neu aufzusetzen?
oder hast schon ins bios reingeschaut?
vielleicht ist bei den boot-devices was falsch eingestellt?
lg


----------



## Danielku15 (25. Mai 2006)

Wie meinst du das den ganzen PC neu aufsetzen? Wie will ich ohne Boot-Device was neu aufsetzen. Bios wurde schon mehrere male zurückgesetzt. Die Bootreihenfolge ist richtig. Er bootet weder von Diskette, CD noch HDD, er hängt sich an diesem Screen komplett auf. Nicht mal das Strg+Alt+Entf (Neustart im dos) funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Eigentlich ist es ungewöhnlich dass das CD-ROM als Master und die HDD als Slave läuft.
Dieses würde ich mal ändern.
Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich auch prüfen ob die Laufwerke auf Cable Select (CS) gejumpert sind.
Wenn ja, dann würde ich die HDD als Master und das CD-ROM als Slave jumpern.
Dann ist es nämlich egal an welchem Anschluss vom IDE Kabel die Laufwerke hängen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## MC-René (26. Mai 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist es ungewöhnlich dass das CD-ROM als Master und die HDD als Slave läuft.
> Dieses würde ich mal ändern.
> Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich auch prüfen ob die Laufwerke auf Cable Select (CS) gejumpert sind.
> Wenn ja, dann würde ich die HDD als Master und das CD-ROM als Slave jumpern.
> Dann ist es nämlich egal an welchem Anschluss vom IDE Kabel die Laufwerke hängen.



Denke auch das es daran liegen könnte!


----------



## Danielku15 (26. Mai 2006)

Nix Da. Er hängt sich bei keine Boot-Device auch auf, er bringt nicht mal ne Meldung dass kein Boot-Device da ist. Wenn nur das CD-LW dran hängt bootet er nicht, nur die HDD => Funktioniert auch nicht, nur das Disketten-LW=> Funktioniert auch nicht. Jumpermöglichkeiten hab ich schon alle durch.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Mai 2006)

Hmm, dann fallen mir nur 2 Dinge ein:
1. irgend welche Komponenten kommen sich in die Quere.
2. BIOS durch falschens/fehlerhaftes Flash geschrottet.

Zu 1: alles nicht "lebensnotwendige" ausbauen/abklemmen, Onboardgeräte im BIOS deaktivieren (USB, FDD Kontroller, Audio, LAN usw.).
Mit nur einem RAM Riegel (im wechsel) probieren.
Ggf. auch mal eine andere Grafikkarte probieren.

Zu 2: ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, nur dass der PC sich bei mir schon vorher aufhing.
Der obere Teil (der eckige Kasten wo die Laufwerke usw. angezeigt werden) Deines angehängten Bildes hatte sich bei mir nur zur hälfte aufgebaut..... und dann ging nichts mehr.


----------

